# ?UK Storm Rocco Project



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

The original project thread was lost in the move so a quick re-intro then just a lot of pictures to bring it up to date. 1981 Noisette Brown rhd storm w/tan leather interior minus drive train. Plan is a restoration in my home garage doing most of the work myself including a few surprises along the way. I've had the car now for a few years but just started messing with it. Glad I can share, hope you enjoy! Now to bring it up to speed... lots of pictures.

the pickup




























mk4 8v AEG bottom end as a base with a 20v head up top. Both will get attention.










11 pence, enough to by me a loaf of bread! 



















binned the crappy servo and was planning to do something like this.





































The trans from my last build. 02J with a tdi 5th. These gears will be coming in handy later.










the "new to me" transmission(s) 4 cyl 02C 










cleaning




























Some gearing comparisons.
So real quick what is going on. I have an R&P from the CCM VR6 that I picked up a long time ago. The gearing from the 02J EBQ was a bit too short especially with the smaller tire size compared to a mk4 (3.938) in the last car so the plan was to build up a gear set to work better such as the 3.389 from the CCM VR.
CCM VR 02A (left), CBC 02C(02A)(center), EBQ 02J (right)










Yankin stuff off to bin.





































built this body cart with some extra material kicking around.










And now the floating scirocco. 










More to come as the project progresses.

cheers.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: looks good so far 

£ ... will be watching this thread


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

4wd 20v Scirocco Storm..... Nah, I don't like it! 

Oh, and that's 13p btw


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice. Gotta love working out of a normal size garage. Forces you to be more organized. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

hi. hate your face and your pikey project. moar power


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

The first big step of the project was taken care of this weekend. Instead of moving the steering rack and dealing with that can of worms, I decided to raise the motor to allow the prop shaft to clear the steering rack. Starting with the mounts from the previous build, I chopped them up and mocked them up to the proper location and welded em back together. I'll pull the mounts, make some fixtures from them and build some fresh mount brackets.














































Next up is some sawzall action. Stay tuned.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you raise the engine the same amount all round? How much did it need raising to clear the rack?

Just asking.......


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

and is there space under the hood or will that be modded too?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

polov8 said:


> Did you raise the engine the same amount all round? How much did it need raising to clear the rack?
> 
> Just asking.......


I started with my own custom raised mounts already from the previous build then raised them more so it's really hard to say. It was a lot of leveling and making sure everything was where I wanted it to be (hoist, jack and a strap to make it all work). Needless to say once I get the first set done for myself I would consider making more.



Falcor said:


> and is there space under the hood or will that be modded too?


The FPR on the fuel rail will have to be changed for my application. A lot depends on your intake manifold and how tall your injectors are that will push the rail up (depending how much spacing your stock rail needs). The rail won't hit, it's the FPR that is sitting a bit too proud and will most likely hit under acceleration.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

innit. :beer:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Cool project, I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out :thumbup: 

opcorn:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

is it done yet?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> is it done yet?


Project is on hold until May. Progress is being made for the motor set up though in small ways but nothing worth showing yet.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Realized I never posted some updates of some more cutting action from last summer so adding that now to keep it current. Cut out minimal material for now to get a better idea where everything will be going. 





































Rear diff height mocked in place with desired ride height. Planning to raise the rear floor approx 2" and retain the rear seat. So far so good.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

update: 
Picked up a tunnel a while back 










but more currently looking like this. Been trying to find time to design the rear uprights and suspension in solidworks.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

One question,rack and pinion? 








I want RWD my 83. 
Looking good I like the fact that minimal metal was removed. 
I often ponder how I would carry out this task.My first thought always what about the rack? 
Out of curiosity what are you doing for drive train and engine? 
I would like to use a torque tube out of a 944 so the trans and the rear diff would be in the same ball of wax.Then again I dont know what engine would mate to 944 stuff.I would like to do it with the 9A,due its smaller size. 
Sorry for the tread jack,but seeing this kind of stuff gets me thinking.opcorn:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

83mk2scirocco said:


> One question,rack and pinion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not a problem. The rack is right there in the picture below where the shaft will come past (not sure how clear it is in the photo). The motor is going to be a SC'd 2.0 20v motor which needs custom mounts anyways. The drive train was raised to fit the prop shaft over the steering rack and retain the stock mounting of the rack. There will be more cutting of the tunnel mainly inside the car and hopefully just the top and retain the stock width, but just enough to fit the height of the shifter to clearance over the prop shaft. A marriage of mk4 and mk1 metal. Because the drive train was raised, putting the prop shaft higher as well, the exhaust will still be able to tuck up nicely into the tunnel and not hang low and scrape which is an issue that I have seen with some of these conversions. 

For your situation, an adapter plate would work to mount your desired engine to transaxle system. I'm not too familiar with 944 stuff but it seems that there are either kits or if you have the means to do so, adapter plates or bell house plates are the solution for a different motor.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I missed this pic. 
SYNCRO.....Thats the sh*t too. 








It would probably more easy to go that route.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

Lookn good Matt


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Somehow this fell off of my watched topics :thumbdown:

Looking good so far Matt. :beer::beer: Kick Raven in the junk for me next time you see him. :laugh:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

TheBurninator said:


> Somehow this fell off of my watched topics :thumbdown:
> 
> Looking good so far Matt. :beer::beer: Kick Raven in the junk for me next time you see him. :laugh:


Good thing's come in time.But I am getting impatient.
I have two S-2 cars,I want to syncro one of them.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

good stuff man...your only 2 hours from me...if you ever wanna see what i did...

wish I had taken more pics of my setup....oh well.....I did the opposite...angled the engine/trans,raised rack, used 12" struts and cavalier coilovers...didnt touch my tunnel barelly..

also my rear prop shaft is probably at about 10 degree angle from the intermediate shaft...im using toyota tundra hanger bearings...they are AWESOME...and only $70 bucks each..much more heavy duty...NOTE: they will require some "break in"


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

toy_vw said:


> good stuff man...your only 2 hours from me...if you ever wanna see what i did...
> 
> wish I had taken more pics of my setup....oh well.....I did the opposite...angled the engine/trans,raised rack, used 12" struts and cavalier coilovers...didnt touch my tunnel barelly..
> 
> also my rear prop shaft is probably at about 10 degree angle from the intermediate shaft...im using toyota tundra hanger bearings...they are AWESOME...and only $70 bucks each..much more heavy duty...NOTE: they will require some "break in"


That would be great just to meet up and shoot the sh*t and check out your project. I've been over that way for a concert a long time ago but it's not too far. 

For the hanger bearings, I was looking at BMW ones but the toyota ones sound like a good option as well. Let me check the schedule and I'll get a hold of you.
:beer:

As for progress, I've been in discussion with a friend who has done some custom suspension of his own and is giving me some suggestions on how to make it happen. Just need to find some time over here and design some uprights. I may do some more cutting this week to get me going on the body again.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

update. built the rear diff bracket to hang the rear diff. 
started with a cardboard template then used some 1/4" plate to make the bracket and welded both sides.
still need to modify some of the rear hanger bracket as I'm not using the stock one anymore. Also will 
round the corners when I add in the hanger bushings. Pretty motivated to get this rear diff in so hopefully more soon.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

one day this thread will make it to page 2...

now we are movin'
I found the wheel center on both sides and transferred that to the inside while measuring off different body reference points about 100 times...










and figured out where these will sit. 1.5" box tube 1/8" thick. mmm beefy.
the standoffs sit on top of the factory box section. I will further tie the cross brace on either vertical end once I cut more of the old floor from beneath.










welded on the standoffs. B is for BOOM!




























prepped the metal










and tacked them in place.



















Need to order up some poly bushings and then it will be time to mount the diff.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: thanks for the new pictures & updates to this thread 

... can't wait to see this Storm at a future Cincy


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

MOAR!


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

D-bot, 

Nice project - very inspirational! It's giving me ideas for what to do with the mk1 sitting in my driveway... 

Are these cross beams to support the rear of the differential and do you plan to use the original syncro "wish bone" (crossmember) ?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ptrmzr said:


> D-bot,
> 
> Nice project - very inspirational! It's giving me ideas for what to do with the mk1 sitting in my driveway...
> 
> Are these cross beams to support the rear of the differential and do you plan to use the original syncro "wish bone" (crossmember) ?



Thanks. I actually have read your syncro project thread on TDi club a while back. Very cool! 

As for your question, I will be fabricating double wishbone independent rear so it will articulate correctly and not toe & push the wheel forward into the wheel well as the car is lowered and gains camber. The car will be on air so it is important to me for the wheel to be centered in the wheel well at any level. So short answer no, I won't be using the syncro rear beam or parts. I don't have them and won't be using any rear syncro parts besides the differential.

I was a bit distracted the last few weeks with my mk1 1.8t jetta. Installed a front mount on it the other week just to smash & crack the oil pan later that day. Finally got a new pan in today so now I can focus on the scirocco again. 

Tonight is the start of the mounting process. I lined everything up, leveled and centered on the bars and then attached a temporary brace to the diff and move the jack out of the way. 










Next I started on the rear mount using cardboard to make a template then cut a pair out in steel and finally tacked it in. I'm using 10 GA steel for the main structural sides and plan to wrap the opening/box in with 16 gauge steel. More on that later when it comes time




























The front bracket is underway but it was getting to late to cut the steel (too much noise) so had to shut it down for the night. That should be done later this week.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

this forum seems to be a bit quiet lately or people don't like this? 
Either way the project continues on. 

Rear diff mounting done and well hung, (minus boxing in the brackets).


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

badass glad to see progress on this. Looks like your really planning out how your goin to put this beast together.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice.
opcorn:


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow! Very clean design and execution! :beer: I am on the edge of my seat waiting to see how you attach the upper and lower "a-arms" or "wishbones". Are you planning on a link on each side to secure the forward and backward motion or the wheel hub?


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent work.. watching with interest


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Subscribed opcorn:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

sick, a little over kill on the rear sub though, why not just use the syncro beam?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

alec stensaa said:


> sick, a little over kill on the rear sub though, why not just use the syncro beam?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I'm guessing, but I'd say it was because it's heavy as hell, both in terms of overall weight, and unsprung weight, and has awful geometry.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

subscribed.....opcorn::thumbup::heart:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

polov8 said:


> I'm guessing, but I'd say it was because it's heavy as hell, both in terms of overall *weight*, and unsprung weight, and has *awful geometry*.


It was mainly these things highlighted above. Also the rear beam wasn't available in my drive train purchase so it will work out better for what I want it to do in the end; which is articulate properly under suspension travel & have the rear diff match the raised height of the engine and trans in the bay.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

ya i ges that's all true, in fact you should see how the suspension travels in the syncro. The wheel sits center in the wheel well, but if the wheel travels down like if it was lifted the wheel will move forward as it travels down. I don't think that i would build a custom beam but i can see trying if i did not have a beam.


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi sorry to bother you but i am patiently waiting for you to post something new about your project so i took a photo of my self at the computer for some motivation.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

rad man-just saw this somehow:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

There hasn't been as much progress as I hoped on this. I've been getting my daily ready for the winter amongst other things. As far as the S1, I picked up some miata rear uprights a few months ago which I will be using. They were the same thing I wanted to make and this will save a lot of time and effort. 

I've been using this program (my numbers not shown), coinciding with mocking up the wheel & upright, to calculate a general idea on how the suspension will fit and articulate. It leaves out a lot of stuff but it works as a good baseline. http://www.racingaspirations.com/?p=286

So with that started on the top a-arm. One pair for each side.



















Otherwise I was able to push the car out of the garage on the body cart and turn it around towards the work bench so it would be easier to access. Hopefully I can get some free time here soon.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice work so far man. :beer: Will be watching.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Matt did you put on some thanksgiving weight ?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Matt did you put on some thanksgiving weight ?


:laugh: I do not own those beefy red head arms colored up. :laugh:


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

:thumbdown::facepalm: You cut the floor out on a perfectly good mk1 Scirocco? Who ever convinced you to do that should pay for your medications.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

vee6gti00 said:


> :thumbdown::facepalm: You cut the floor out on a perfectly good mk1 Scirocco? Who ever convinced you to do that should pay for your medications.


No... he did it on a perfectly good mk1 RHD import. :laugh:

Cutting up cars is fun


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

have you read this thread at all or just looked at pictures. If you wanna preserve a mint mk1 rocco go buy one and keep it mint.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vee6gti00 said:


> :thumbdown::facepalm: You cut the floor out on a perfectly good mk1 Scirocco? Who ever convinced you to do that should pay for your medications.





vee6gti00's signature said:


> :facepalm: Sheepole fear originality, i fear status-quo


Yeah, about that…

Keep up the good work, Matt. :thumbup:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

The progress on this has been slow cuz he's gettin ready for the S2 rain tray master unveiling  :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

microdub98 said:


> The progress on this has been slow cuz he's gettin ready for the S2 rain tray master unveiling  :thumbup:


S2's aren't real rocco's there for he should skip out on that and do werk on this  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## alec stensaa (Jan 10, 2008)

vee6gti00 said:


> :thumbdown::facepalm: You cut the floor out on a perfectly good mk1 Scirocco? Who ever convinced you to do that should pay for your medications.


ya, like there that rare, right. Get over it. This car is going to be twice as cool, when he is finished, and it is not going to change the looks of the car at all. keep it going.:thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

vee6gti00 said:


> :thumbdown::facepalm: You cut the floor out on a perfectly good mk1 Scirocco? Who ever convinced you to do that should pay for your medications.



Wow.....that is one f'ed up comment.

:thumbdown:

Ok back to :beer: making! & drinking opcorn:


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya, I guess it was a bit mean, but maybe I should clarify a bit. I live down the street from Matt, and I should probably be one of the contributors to his medication fund since I was ONE of the Jerks that kept bending on him to make his last Rocco AWD. 

Matt is truly gifted and I take some joy bashing on him to work harder and prove all the haters wrong.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i could see the the suspension geometry being "kinda" funky...but the beams really not all that heavy....and really..rocco's are so nose heavy...any weight in the back is good...i know before my syncro went in, if i tried hard enough i could whip the rear of my car around...now...it just kinda plows...one extreme to the other...but awesome none the less...

either way...i think its awesome that 2 of mabie 4 or 5 syncro sciroccos live within 2 hrs of each other...cheers


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Yea guys, don't mind Dennis. He's just giving me a good ribbing when in fact his car is sitting broken in his drive. He should probably buy some beers for me now. 




Free typos thx to iPhone.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

toy_vw said:


> i could see the the suspension geometry being "kinda" funky...but the beams really not all that heavy....and really..rocco's are so nose heavy...any weight in the back is good...i know before my syncro went in, if i tried hard enough i could whip the rear of my car around...now...it just kinda plows...one extreme to the other...but awesome none the less...
> 
> either way...i think its awesome that 2 of mabie 4 or 5 syncro sciroccos live within 2 hrs of each other...cheers


The stock beam is suitable and many use it with out any issue. Are you driving your car or is it up for the winter? I still need to head out your way. 

And don't forget about that green S1 w/ haldex on your side of the border. 


Free typos thx to iPhone.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

watching :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Yea guys, don't mind Dennis. He's just giving me a good ribbing when in fact his car is sitting broken in his drive. He should probably buy some beers for me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Chucks.....feeling all sorts of bad now....Its ok you can buy me a :beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

less circle-jerking and more building.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

had no clue to the s1...? Our side of the border is vast....

no my car got parked in october...probably wont be out for a while..got a few more toys to play with


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

OK, finally an update. Made it through the holidays and helped a buddy finish up an early S4 race car cage. Afterwards we hauled my car over to his place. I will be doing all the fabrication but he is assisting with some of the suspension ideas since he has done stuff like this before. First up was the back bar and upper a-arm mounts. This included a bunch of wheel fitting and fender trimming to start as well as the axle "notch".










then fabbed up the top upright mount with camber plates. This was modified a bit as to be packaged better in the car but I didn't get a photo of that, but more or less the same.










It was time to build the upper a-arm. B suggested to use rod ends on the top after it was tacked up as to give more adjustment to the wheel. Those will be swapped in later.










and the result.


..

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.










Now up is the lower a-arm. Here are a few components that I put together today in preparation for the lower mounting system.



















More on that as it progresses. Since the car is in my friends garage, I'll be putting in some solid hours to get the suspension buttoned up so stay tuned for quicker updates.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

This is just awesome!

I like how the upper a-arm travels up into the slot in the wheel house! So that wheel is sitting at the upper extent of its travel?

Are you planning to have some kind of strut from the chassis to the bearing housing to take the acceleration and braking forces? 

Very Very Cool!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Finally pulled up your skirt and got to work. Good man :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ptrmzr said:


> This is just awesome!
> 
> I like how the upper a-arm travels up into the slot in the wheel house! So that wheel is sitting at the upper extent of its travel?
> 
> ...


The a-arm is bent to curve around where the new trunk floor will sit and that is about where the wheel will sit at full drop. It was a difficult decision on how modified to go with it. I wanted the front to match the rear and didn't want to cut into the engine bay sheet metal so the rear only has to go as low as the front. It will take a lot more experimenting on getting it to where I want it to be but hopefully the full car will lay the way I have in my mind. Only time will tell when that comes around.

The upper connection is right behind the sheet metal and there will be no strut in the stock location. All of the force will be controlled by the lower a-arm. As far as the bag and strut configuration, well, I will have to leave that info for when it comes time. Once it's all together and I can show it, it will make sense instead of trying to explain it all. Thanks for the comments everyone. I'll be back over there chop choppin on it tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> Finally pulled up your skirt and got to work. Good man :thumbup:



Yes, thanks for letting me borrow yours in the mean time. I just put it back in the post today so it should arrive to your place soon


----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice piece of engineering  I'll be watching this


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

This week was pretty successful and I'm proper chuffed how far along I was able to get. I do all the fab work (unless noted!) but once again thanks to Bryan for helping with the suspension calculations and some of the ideas. Up next in the process was the lower a-arm mounts and jigging them up all square and parallel to the assembly and fitting up the attachment pieces. 
































































and the hidden hardware for removable center section so the rear end can be uninstalled.











With that completed it was a-arm time. The suspension lengths had already been determined and it was built to the specs. 





























By this point I wanted to do a really technical suspension system packaging but was having some trouble finding a shock that was suitable size and type for the build. After building the lower arm, we found out a shock would fit the stock upper mount location and easily mount to the lower arm. Needless to say with slightly more chassis cutting the bag also would fit nicely right next to it. Though the other idea would have been super nutty, it would have come with a lot more time and headaches. I'm very happy with the way we decided to proceed which will allow more time (and $$$) to focus on more important things down the road.
Still need to order some shocks but those will fit in quickly at this point. 


So with that, Bryan went off and spun me these beautiful toe adjustment links. 











In the mean time I notched the chassis a bit more and made up the bag mount plates and sheet metal replacement bits.











bags are firestone 7076. 











More stuff that won't be seen once it's all together.











And at the end of the day it all came together like a treat.

































































And I had some temp fittings to test the system handy so we played a bit.

Click for Vid.



Till next time. 
cheers


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

best thing since sliced bread!!!


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

:beer::beer::beer:!
I would fly to Detroit just to get a ride when you get it on the road!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ptrmzr said:


> :beer::beer::beer:!
> I would fly to Detroit just to get a ride when you get it on the road!


Screw this pile of rusty metal, fly there for the delicious bbq instead, nomnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

you might have alot of fun pulling a drivetrain out of a 924 or a 944 and throwing it in a scirocco. theyre front engine, rear transmission, so instead of swapping just the drivetrain, swap the whole rear end, and use a more powerful engine.


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

:beer:..need one of these tonight!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> Screw this pile of rusty metal, fly there for the delicious bbq instead, nomnomnomnomnomnomnom


Slows is pretty good!



8081mk1rocco said:


> you might have alot of fun pulling a drivetrain out of a 924 or a 944 and throwing it in a scirocco. theyre front engine, rear transmission, so instead of swapping just the drivetrain, swap the whole rear end, and use a more powerful engine.


Not a bad idea but I will already be pushing the limits of the syncro system with the engine. 



VR6-3.0 said:


> :beer:..need one of these tonight!


How were they? Thanks again!


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

Detroit...delicious bbq...

Who knew?


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

Two Hearted is always good! :thumbup:

You coming over tomorrow?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

BTEK Fab said:


> Two Hearted is always good! :thumbup:
> 
> You coming over tomorrow?


Bryan,
excellent work on this rocco


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

INA said:


> Bryan,
> excellent work on this rocco


Thanks, I am just helping out with the design and a little work when Matt needs it! :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

wow, nice work! In for progress and fab work


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

syracusegli said:


> wow, nice work! In for progress and fab work


 
Thanks! Just finished up banging on some metal tonight and wanted to share more progress since last time. 

I finished up the other side of upper and lower control arms the other week. So nice to have the majority of this step out of the way!





























After that I racked it up and strapped down the audi TT tunnel. :laugh:










Then proceeded to trim a lot of material from it and also slowly trim back the car so it would fit to my liking. The complete TT tunnel is actually almost the same length but it's not exactly the right fit for the ends so those were binned and I'll be finishing them off with sheet stock. The shifter fits like a treat and is a bit further back than stock and also taller so it will be nice to having not to reach too far to shift.




















And the results after pushing, pulling and banging on the metal tonight.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

^^ frikkin awesome! 

I hope that one day my abilities will reach the level where I can build an AWD mk1!! 


:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Holy hell!  Don't know how I haven't stumbled across this already, but in for moar updates


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy Jeez, and I missed this thread! 
Full of awsome! 
S'scribed fo sho 
Nice going Matt! mad skillz!


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

^ 
ya ditto


----------



## wade81 (Jan 28, 2012)

simply awesome


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

2 words "The Shizz." 
Fricken awsome job man.opcorn:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Much appreciated. Here are two "detail" pics from tonight to keep the thread going. They are from my cell phone since I forgot the real camera again. 



















Real updates coming after this weekend. :heart:


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Awesome work!!!:thumbup:


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

opcorn:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Last week was successful in finishing up the tunnel. The HVAC box still fits with a little bit of clearance so the only thing to modify will be the center console! 










And one from the inside











Then onto the fuel system. I decided to retain the stock tank position and modify as necessary to fit the prop, exhaust and rear end. I want to mention and stress that I drained the tank then washed it out with water before modification. Gas is flammable and the last thing that should happen is the tank explode or have a fire while modifying it, so do at your own risk if you go this route  Enough of that, here are lots of pics to tell the story. 










trap/transfer with bung.














































little of this










fit into that














































basic NPT fittings with push lock fuel hose











After it was assembled it was leak tested with water and it held for hours just fine. I fogged the inside of the tank to keep rust at bay and primed it up until it's time for exterior coating selection. Can't beat a good fitting tank. Sure it lost some capacity but otherwise this would be wasted space if I went for a fuel cell in the back. I like the OEM-ness of it and how it turned out. Extra trips to the gas station is OK because I can pick up some $1 arnold palmers :heart:



















thanks for looking


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

d-bot said:


> Extra trips to the gas station is OK because I can pick up some $1 arnold palmers :heart:


Grab me one while you're out :wave:


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

d-bot said:


> ... I like the OEM-ness of it and how it turned out. ...


The original German engineers from the Sirocco Team following this thread are smacking themselves on the forehead and saying:

"Mein Gott! Ich sagte, diese Idioten die Sirocco Syncro gebaut werden konnte!":facepalm:

(My god! I told those idiots the Sirocco Syncro could be built!)


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ptrmzr said:


> The original German engineers from the Sirocco Team following this thread are smacking themselves on the forehead and saying:
> 
> "Mein Gott! Ich sagte, diese Idioten die Sirocco Syncro gebaut werden konnte!":facepalm:
> 
> (My god! I told those idiots the Sirocco Syncro could be built!)



This gave me a good laugh!

Yesterday was fairly successful on getting the fuel system up to snuff. Since the rear suspension is now taking up a lot of space, the filler neck had to change its routing so with a few stainless bits, it was fitted up tight and away from the wheel. Now finds it's routing through the body which will get attention here in a bit. The only thing I need is a new filler neck end, where the gas cap screws on. It's the standard two tab mk1 style. If you have one please let me know. Mine was too rusty to weld on. 
































































Need to fit in the vent tube and the check valve back in somewhere but have some trick ideas for that. 
Thanks again for checking in!


----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)

Quality work, really enjoying the updates , GREAT work keep it up, you have e38 pms to boot brother.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Those are some FINE looking welds! :thumbup:


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

you're just trying to show me up, ain't ya Matt? 

Well, it's freakin working...amazing stuff man. Keep it up!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

alex gee said:


> Quality work, really enjoying the updates , GREAT work keep it up, you have e38 pms to boot brother.


Got back to ya, cheers brotha.



crazyaboutrocs said:


> Those are some FINE looking welds! :thumbup:


Thanks! 



veedubtek said:


> you're just trying to show me up, ain't ya Matt?
> 
> Well, it's freakin working...amazing stuff man. Keep it up!


Not a chance, just trying to keep up! We are at different spots in our projects but I think we are both having some good fun doing it, which is what really matters. I'm looking forward to seeing yours continue to come together!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

damn, i wish you were closer. i need someone to fab isht with, your pretty good :thumbup:

how many hours you got in this so far?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

syracusegli said:


> damn, i wish you were closer. i need someone to fab isht with, your pretty good :thumbup:
> 
> how many hours you got in this so far?


Move to D-town and we'll do it up! :laugh: I really have no clue how many hours, but if I had to guess, but it's probably a bunch. Then again, it feels like everything has progressing smoothly.

So a bit of a general update. The project focus has changed to be in stages. It will allow me to actually drive it an enjoy it and use the off-season to do larger parts of the project. This round is the syncro, suspension and a motor swap. Some things like the suspension, will be permanent, while others, such as the drivetrain will be temporary. At this point it needs to come together so I'm hoping to have it together for this summer. I have about two more weeks to finish up all the metal work before I seal up seams, paint and underbody coat. March, when the car is back at my place, I will probably be assembling the transmission back together, do any finish welding on removable parts for the suspension and start wiring up the OE harness back in place. April, interior, more wiring and probably by then it will be time to dump the temporary motor in (stock 1.8t).

Today I went to the junkyard to grab a filler neck to replace my rusty filler tip one that wasn't going to work. The part from the yard was actually in good condition and I was happy to get it back and finish off the filler tube. After cutting it off and comparing it to the original , they were different. The original used a plastic trim piece around the filler while the US spec junk yard one fit right inside the stock body work. 
Plastic trim on left, original rusty one in the middle and the junk yard replacement on right.










original with rust pores left , junk yard part right










Being stubborn, I decided that it had to keep that plastic trim as it came with. The solution was to trim off the cancer and keep just the very edge of the original filler tube, where all the good metal was, and really the only part that was important.










Then found a tube the same diameter in which that the plastic trim would slip over, and welded them together...










...and smoothed them out.










then filled the low spots and finish blend the part. Just like stock. 










Fitted and finalized plus a bonus picture for motivation.




























tomorrow is e-brake day :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

this is amazing! look forward to every update. keep up the good work


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

d-bot said:


> Being stubborn, I decided that it had to keep that plastic trim as it came with. The solution was to trim off the cancer and keep just the very edge of the original filler tube, where all the good metal was, and really the only part that was important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These 5 pictures say it all.

One motherf*cking professional thread right here with classic craftsmanship. Makes my Heron build feel like bought, not built!

Between you and Murray, the Matts are killin' it.

Keep up the solid work. :thumbup:


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

Wow. Just wow. Nice work dude :thumbup:


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Matt, filler neck plastic trim / seal thing is still available new. 

Looking good man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

fab porn-nomnomnom opcorn:


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

How did I miss this? Awesome work!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

welds ,look awsome, what are you using to weld? mig, tig, ...?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

tobiwonkonobi said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks thanks. Speaking of metal fab, have you talked to Jodi recently?



rabbito said:


> How did I miss this? Awesome work!


Too busy working on the rusty one? Haven't seen you in a while, hope you guys are doing good over there! :thumbup:



ziggirocco said:


> welds ,look awsome, what are you using to weld? mig, tig, ...?


Depends on the material and what it is. The filler is stainless so that was TIG and anything done to the body is MIG. Suspension components are mild steel but will be TIG. 

I've been making some decent progress this week and checking off the to-do list. It's getting close for wrapping this part of fabrication up. Will be updating this thread tomorrow with pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Picture update, I did work. Ebrake complete, though not sure why I didn't get final pictures, welded stuff, notched the front, then did more welding in the back. Going to finish up the back sheet metal this week.
I like pictures, so here are a lot more pictures.




























bracket for hydro brake, non-drift car edition.























































fueled by










and all wheel welding burnouts.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

d-bot said:


>


badass. 




d-bot said:


>


mmmmmmmm.....local pub taps our one and only keg today. I imagine it will be empty tonight, and I will probably call off work tomorrow.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

dirt "D" stylings...dude Matt you guys are really rocking this one....while I hold a newborn an type!!:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> dirt "D" stylings...dude Matt you guys are really rocking this one....while I hold a newborn an type!!:thumbup:


Another?! Didn't know! Congrats Tony!

So close with being done with this part, and ready to be done too ... I've been putting a bunch of time in sealing up any holes in the frame and adding extra support where the body was trimmed. Almost complete with that part and next week I will be painting and sealing all this metal work up.

Grabbed a picture of the final ebrake set-up with the bracket.










And somewhere in there the rear suspension is complete so they came out for final welding. 










Then trimmed in and broke up the new rear trunk floor. 











After that I called in Btek Fabrication out of retirement to spin up an adapter and get the front prop shaft together. 
So he spun up all the parts as a press fit. With some heat, they slipped right together and after cooling for a second, fit snug in an instant. Then to seal the deal I asked him to finish it off and TIG weld it together. It's been too long and he needed some practice parts and figure this was a great opportunity! But enough jokes, big thanks to him as he delivered like a boss! Pictures will tell the story. 














































Fits perfectly right over the steering rack, and should be plenty of room for the 2.5" exhaust!










Again, big thanks to Bryan for the help on the prop shaft parts! 

I have new hanger bearings coming on Tuesday, and after grafting in new mount locations in the tunnel, it will be time to seal this thing up!
Stay tuned.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

ive been following the thread but i just realized its RHD. where the hell did you find this car?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

i just read through this entire thread WOW! 

this is an incredible build!!

you've really talented


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

syracusegli said:


> ive been following the thread but i just realized its RHD. where the hell did you find this car?


About 4-6 years ago it was imported as a "parts car" along with a very very nice condition running sister. A fellow from VWoA owns the nice runner still as far as I know. Originally the person/company who imported this car was trying to part it out but thankfully not many items left the car. Only the euro bumpers sold. I saw it come up that summer for sale as whole or parting out and eventually disappeared from the 'tex. It changed hands one or two times until later that winter I tracked it down and purchased it in eastern PA. It's been sitting in my garage just waiting for the right time to start on it. I've been collecting parts and working on a few nice things for it that won't go on until later though.



35i 2000 said:


> i just read through this entire thread WOW!
> 
> this is an incredible build!!
> 
> you've really talented


Thanks a lot, your feedback is appreciated! It's been really fun putting it together so far and making some of these ideas that have brewing for years since I picked it up, into a reality. I also have a good knowledge base backing me here for things that I have questions about, such as suspension geometry. :thumbup:


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

Matt,

Nice work on the drive shaft! How will the rear parking brakes work? Do you plan to tee into the brake lines running from the master cylinder?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ptrmzr said:


> Matt,
> 
> Nice work on the drive shaft! How will the rear parking brakes work? Do you plan to tee into the brake lines running from the master cylinder?



When the brake is not set it will act as a through system and the rears will work as normal. When the e-brake is applied (parking only, not a drift car!) the "feed" will close off as the cylinder is compressed, pushing only to the rear brakes. I just have to make sure to get the inlet and outlet correct when setting up the lines, but in theory this is how it will work. Cables would have been too difficult to route in this application so I went with this as an extra sense of security while parking including putting the car in gear.


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

That's pretty slick! I was lucky that my existing cables worked on my syncro project, but this should be the way all cars are set up! Where did you get the idea? Who makes the cylinder?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

This is hella slick,










beautiful work, would love to put somehting like this i, just not worth it in my applicatio. What handbrake and parts are those?

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> This is hella slick,
> 
> beautiful work, would love to put somehting like this i, just not worth it in my applicatio. What handbrake and parts are those?
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


It's a full mk4 handle so it bolts right to the tunnel. Instead of a pull for a cable, the "pull" rod was flipped, shortened, bent and welded in order to push the Girling cylinder which has a threaded in and out for the hard lines.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Excellent work Matt! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

the attention to detail with this build is staggering.

congratulations on what you've managed so far, and keep those updates coming!!!

do you have a date in your head of when you expect this project to be roadworthy? 

VAGKraft and Berlin Klassik are 2 local shows that you really should try to fit into your schedule, if you haven't before. they're both quality VAG events, and i'll be at both shows with pimp.

i want to make sure that when i see the storm coming, it will be from pimp's driver seat.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

So sweet. Have been lurking this. Nice fab work. Cant wait for the finished product.:thumbup:


----------



## DubbinMkII (Jul 8, 2002)

**** me. I wish I had the means to take on something like this. Huge props on the build. Can't wait to see her in person when she's done. :beer:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, great stuff. In for more. :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Post enhanced with free VIP posting status.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

you've done a great job restoring/improving this RHD mk1 Scirocco so far :thumbup:

I for one look forward to seeing more progress on this project


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Excellent work Matt! :thumbup::thumbup:





MickR said:


> Wow, great stuff. In for more. :thumbup:





DubbinMkII said:


> **** me. I wish I had the means to take on something like this. Huge props on the build. Can't wait to see her in person when she's done. :beer:


thanks guys



the_mad_bastard said:


> the attention to detail with this build is staggering.
> 
> congratulations on what you've managed so far, and keep those updates coming!!!
> 
> ...


I've been to June Jitterbug a few times back around 2007 year. I always enjoy the Canadian shows because they have a bit different flavor than what is usually here in the states. I'm close too, obviously and the last few years a few of us have been talking about getting to VAGcraft but for some reason never make it. This year I will try extra hard to get there, as long as the car is driving!




California 16v said:


> you've done a great job restoring/improving this RHD mk1 Scirocco so far :thumbup:
> 
> I for one look forward to seeing more progress on this project


Not sure how much "restoration" it's getting right now, more like a drivetrain swap, but thanks!


The final push. As usual, many photos.

Blasted the prop and added new modded E30 hanger bearings. Coating to come.










Then it was time to hang it all and add the tabs in the tunnel.





































Officially AWD!!!

Out everything came and it was paint time. After some more unglamorous grinding, cutting and smoothing it was time for paint.

etch primed, glued and tacked in the trunk floor, then seam sealed.




























weight in the rear while the glue dries. This will get sealed and painted tomorrow along with the rest of the tunnel on the interior.










Underneath received the finish coating treatments. Will get pictures of the products I used tomorrow.




























Good to be about done with this part!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

freckin sweet :thumbup: !


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

what's on the bottom of your trans?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

didn't get a chance to check aback this thread. Was going to pick down the passat...do I still need to ?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

such an amazing build! cant wait to see this done


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

veedubtek said:


> what's on the bottom of your trans?


Beer label sticker to cover the open hole in the trans. I have a few rolls when one of my favorite local brew places went out of business, but luckily they re-opened a year later under a new name. If you ever see it, buy it.
http://www.millkingit.com/ or I can ship you some!



INA said:


> didn't get a chance to check aback this thread. Was going to pick down the passat...do I still need to ?


Nope, got it sorted out. Deadlines man! Thanks anyways.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh my lord the progres,You have MAD SKILLS.Keep it up bro.
That is going to be the badest ass sirocco around.:thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Not sure how I missed this thread, just looked it over from beginning to end! 
 :heart: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

looking great man:beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice work Matt!

Can't wait to see it in the real live flesh.


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

i havnt seen any updates for your build in a while man

been dieing to see the final results


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

getting the gear box back together... I used eastwood alumablast on the case. Worked out fairly decent. 
Also cleaned up the internals and it's on it's way back together.





































and the gold is gone, too much for this build...
new color for the prop shafts.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

devil is in the details:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Alumablast :heart:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

d-bot said:


> getting the gear box back together... I used eastwood alumablast on the case. Worked out fairly decent.


I have been using alumablast religiously until one of the UK folk made us aware of aquablasting. Pretty cool


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

INA said:


> I have been using alumablast religiously until one of the UK folk made us aware of aquablasting. Pretty cool



Sounds neat. If I end up ever pulling the trans apart again for the LSD and the other gear stack I have it will get powder coated instead. Alumablast paint seems to be a good value but we'll see how well it holds up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

d-bot said:


> *When *I end up ever pulling the trans apart again for the LSD...


Fixed that for you


----------



## polo_td (May 7, 2012)

Wow, stunning work.
What did you do with the wheelhubs on the rear?
Any pics?

Thomas
Sweden


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

bummer you parted this out to build a geo metro :banghead:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

polo_td said:


> Wow, stunning work.
> What did you do with the wheelhubs on the rear?
> Any pics?
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,
It is using a first gen mazda miata rear spindles/uprights along with all the mazda hubs and axles as they use the same center bore and bolt pattern as a VW. We were going to build from scratch but came across these and found they were very close to what I wanted. Axles need to be shortened and have adapters made from 6 bolt to 4 bolt for the inner tripod joint, which is another bonus in this set-up due to it's increased articulation and strength. I haven't measured to see if a VW hub would fit in these uprights but anything is possible with the right amount of work! 



saddest6day66 said:


> bummer you parted this out to build a geo metro :banghead:


:heart: V8TT AWD! :laugh:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

opcorn::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Updates???


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Meltkamp said:


> Updates???


 Moved to the PNW a few months ago so the project is on hold for a bit. Still working on a few details though.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

WOW !!! 

This has been a fantastic read! :thumbup: 
I bought a B3 syncro as a donor car to some day possibly build a AWD Corrado... 
Your build is beyond amazing and an inspiration! 
Thank you for sharing your pictures and engineering, you are doing some mighty fine work. 
Cant wait to see the finished product!!! 
:beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Woah!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

dang it i move to texas and you move to the pnw what part? should be back up in august would love to see your cars lol


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Meltkamp said:


> dang it i move to texas and you move to the pnw what part? should be back up in august would love to see your cars lol


 Move for good or just for duty? I'm in SEA proper. S1 is in storage back in the mid-west tho, so the only thing you will see is my corrado or share a proper :beer: with me. :laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

pm'd to keep this clean for ya


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

I was thinking about that ebrake setup. What happens to the pressure from the main system, What keeps it from blowing the e brake M/C piston out of the body? I dont think its designed to work that direction. Its ALOT of pressure, and they usually are only just a seal and a circlip. Just thinking. Let me know if im wrong on the unit.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Scrubbs said:


> I was thinking about that ebrake setup. What happens to the pressure from the main system, What keeps it from blowing the e brake M/C piston out of the body? I dont think its designed to work that direction. Its ALOT of pressure, and they usually are only just a seal and a circlip. Just thinking. Let me know if im wrong on the unit.


 The MC is sitting static, connected to the lever so it will be restricted by that and not blow the seal out. You put that much in, it can hold that much back.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

nice pic, it is a rare sight to see him out of his drag queen attire!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

So when you gonna get this build back on track?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

LubsDaDubs said:


> So when you gonna get this build back on track?


When it magically arrives from 2500 miles away.
:banghead:


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Love seeing another UK Rocco in the states! Guess it isnt just me then


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

opcorn:




I love this scirocco.
I dont think you are going as radical with the body.
Thank you for putting together the rain trays.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Holy **** Matt! Awesome build, I really hope you get this thing out here sometime soon, would love to check it out in person.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

When will this be available as a kit  Awesome work!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep seeing this thread get bumped and I always get sooo excited...I keep thinking you snuck it back into WA without telling me or something :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> I keep seeing this thread get bumped and I always get sooo excited...I keep thinking you snuck it back into WA without telling me or something :laugh:


Never!
Have a truck and trailer? Let's go get it!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I sure do...well my pops does haha

Not sure I could get the ok to drive to the east coast with it though :laugh:

If you are serious I bet I could round up both though..


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Sanityana said:


> When will this be available as a kit  Awesome work!


:wave:X2,this would be a awsome kit.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

smoke and mirrors


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

d-bot said:


> When it magically arrives from 2500 miles away.
> :banghead:


sorry pal i didn't know I thought you had it with you already!


----------



## DuB-P (Nov 18, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn: great build, watching, n learning


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad to see another UK Rocco in the states! Hope to see you soon!


----------



## jsvr6nsd (Jan 9, 2007)

DuB-P said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn: great build, watching, n learning


Do you say this on every build thread Wayne?


----------



## DuB-P (Nov 18, 2011)

jsvr6nsd said:


> Do you say this on every build thread Wayne?


No! lol, i really am LEARNING, if he would post some more haha.

This is a great build, not to many on the TEX like it.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmmmmmm a harbinger


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

So bag riders was having their usual late winter sale so took advantage that and ordered the air lift V2 air ride. management which is a pressure based system. It showed up today. Required photo of said parts. 










Also have been working on cleaning up these wheel dishes. They are all pretty solid to begin with as you can see but there was some foggy ness and spotting under the clear so they were stripped and wet sanded with 600 grit. I couldn't resist throwing it on the buffing wheel to see some progress. 

Left is a before. Right is in progress. 









Much more bling to come though. Going to hit a few more spots with the 600 then work thru some 1000 & 1500 wet sanding before doing a two part wheel polish. Looking forward to see how much more bling I can get these.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

this thing done yet? opcorn:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*



Golfatron3 said:


> this thing done yet? opcorn:


Starting over


----------



## vester18t (Feb 14, 2008)

Coming along nice Matt. Can't wait to see it done!! Gonna be cool!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW! Seriously amazing work.. Your skills are quite good :thumbup: This car is going to be an animal!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Back in May with the help of some really great friends, we hauled this pile of parts out west so progress could resume.
Most of the trip, the map looked like this:










A few key shots from the trip:




























then finally arrived:










eventually brought it to the house and started getting things together. Decided to upgrade the drive train too. Still using the 20v.



















motor going back in, making new mounts for the 02M - 6 speed:



















with the haldex going in, I figured to change up the rear suspension, so out it came.
bbwaaarrrrr










now extra parts


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

for progress


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

S'BOUT DAMN TIME...... happy to see it back with you so progress can resume.
Cheers from the soon to be frozen north


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome work! Love seeing progress :beer:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

PROGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo!


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

I love this photo for some reason... space saver fetish. :screwy::laugh: 

Really good to see some progress. :thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't know if anyone has asked.....but how did you acquire this car? Military? :what:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Air bags! Sheeeesh :facepalm:

Been too long man! We need to catch up. Hopefully getting my wagon back on the road this next week so it wont cost me $100 to go to seattle :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

d-bot said:


> with the haldex going in, I figured to change up the rear suspension, so out it came.
> bbwaaarrrrr
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

I want to buy a welder and be a fabricator.
Dude sweet Dude sweet Dude sweet
Oh yeah dude sweet.........


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Don't know if anyone has asked.....but how did you acquire this car? Military? :what:


Read this thread from the beginning and you will answer your own question 

Matt please continue with this Awesome project ,


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Been working away at this. Here are some photos.























































And holy wow... it's been 5 years I've had this car and never drove it let alone barely worked on it! Never expected this to happen.

Sent a few parts out today to get help from some friends and have some other parts on the way, so till then more planning.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Back at it. Really trying to get this car rolling by spring. I have a few parts out still getting some work done so making progress in other areas. First up is the lower, rear a-arm mount location. After a few different ideas it was settled to make a bracket that mounts in conjunction with the mount that bolts the rear of the diff to the rest of the cradle. Got it? Good. It will make sense as it comes along. 



















two plates, going to bolt them together and do the finishing so they match exactly.










result. Going to set these aside for now. Need to order up some spacers.











Moving to the front suspension, it was a challenge to find some struts that would go short enough. After searching with no luck for a few years now, I decided to go with the air lift builder kit. 










They provide a strut that goes pretty low and its all ready to go with a bag. Just add the mount brackets. This is all great, but sciroccos have a problem getting really low in the front. After measuring a bunch with the stock struts I knew that some extra modifications were going to have to be done to get the front sitting like the rear can.

So off came the fender










and out came the cutting tools...




























and we stop here for the night with the tower. 










Picked up some sheet metal and should be starting on building a new tower this week.

And to last but not least, test fit the wheels with some old school "j-man" 11" brake adapters. Looks like it should fit the bill.


----------



## will_t (Mar 12, 2009)

wow, looking forward to seeing the outcome on this one. subscribed. :beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

Damn!


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

Great update. Been wondering what's going on


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

Outstanding work, keep it up.. Spring is right around the corner !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Moving forward:
The air lift kit came with these circular top plates which were a good start to the top of the towers. Here is one cut down to match the needed diameter and D- shape of the stock tower. 










I really wanted these towers to look similar to stock. This means rounded edges and this steel rod should work the treat. Started at one end and bent it around the top plate. The strap was just to hold it in place while I went around with the welder. 










Then the next series of photos of the tower coming together. Not much to say so I will leave it to the pictures to tell the story.










blended the top





































blended the sides










the result 





































Finally, the comparison of the stock round over versus the new raised tower. 










till next time.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

doing work! looks great Matt!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

Thanks Bruv. Lowered the motor to the floor to get access to the other tower and started to work on that side. Still need to pull that fender too.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Strut tower looks awesome dude!


----------



## AKscirocco (Dec 21, 2013)

this thread is so awesome. fab porn!


----------



## ptrmzr (Nov 9, 2007)

Mind bending fabrication skillz!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Dang!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice work dude.

How's the hood clearance looking with the new towers?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*



Chris16vRocco said:


> Nice work dude.
> 
> How's the hood clearance looking with the new towers?


Thanks Chris. I wanted to maximize the raised towers so there is just enough room for the hood to close normally. I didn't want to prop the back up like you see sometimes on rabbits. No hood mods required. I've been chipping away at the other side. Taking that fender off was a bear with out destroying it. The other tower is on the way. Just a few more days after work this week should do the trick. Will get some photo updates then.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Tower looks all smooth and awesome like, nice one!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

Quick update. Here is the clearance that was asked about. 










Also was able to knock out the other side. 



















Next up is fabbing the spindle mount on the strut.


----------



## sircharlesmarz (Feb 3, 2013)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

You're an animal!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Lemme Git!










Ill take some fab parts as part trade


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Also was able to knock out the other side.


I can push now? :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*



98DUB said:


> I can push now? :laugh:


Yes! Next weekend.


----------



## stephenvw3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wishing you had taken one that was in bad shape to do this. But I will say I'm loving what I see. I really wanna haladex in my mk3. . Going to keep watching.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

stephenvw3 said:


> Wishing you had taken one that was in bad shape to do this. But I will say I'm loving what I see. I really wanna haladex in my mk3. . Going to keep watching.


I heard Matt scrapped this project actually.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Over the last few months there has been a lot of progress but it has been very scattered all over the car and didn't feel like anything was getting done. So this past week I cleaned up the garage a bit and decided to focus only on finishing the front strut towers. The new raised towers included moving the upper mount point to the center of the car 3/4". That would be all fine with spring over strut but since I have air ride I found out that the bag was rubbing on the inside of the tower at max psi. So in order to move the point in, the top tower plate was strategically cut so when flipped there as no extra metal needed to fill in the gap. So chop chop.










chamfer all the edges and tacked in, then welded top and bottom.




























finished it off with a flap disc on the top to grind down the tall stuff and flat disc to finish.










with that complete, the lower portion of the tower needed to be properly tied into the rest of the body. 
The tower was welded on the bay side all around the edges, and the inside was slightly smoothed out. I made up some plates to tie the new tower metal to the chassis metal, similar to how these were done from the factory.




























All in all pretty happy with the results. I plan to close in the opening on the fender side this week and wrap up this side and get it in some temporary paint, then onto the other side. One step closer.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Inch by inch! Here's to perseverance :beer:!


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking awesome man, glad you are able to keep getting some stuff done on er!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

love the progress:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks all. Last month was crazy busy but managed to get some more work done recently. 

Next on the focused to do list is to close up the strut top to the inner fender. Out came the cardboard and a mock up was in place. 










I liked that *tap tap* and bent it out of metal. 



















After putting in the strut for mock up I needed just a little more room incase the strut ever angled out for whatever reason so I started to bang on it more and realized it wasn't working with just my ball end hammer. Somewhere on my internet travels I saw some old school guys making wood bucks for metal shaping. Those guys are [email protected] genius. After drawing up the shape and a few minutes with a roto-zip into a 4x4 I had the shape I wanted and started banging away. 



















Worked pretty good. So this was the point I was getting close to how I wanted it, the hood closes with clearance but just didn't know how I wanted to finish it all off. I'm by no means a sheet metal shaper but this has been fun so far. So I did what anyone seeking knowledge would do, called in my buddy itsjustmetal to come give some pointers on metal shaping and finishing. His suggestion was to get a hammer and dolly set to which I did... (on sale $30) at harbor freight. 

He stopped over. Directed me a bit while I banged on the metal some more while tacking it all in and finally got it how I wanted it. 



















So pretty happy with that welded it compete and ready for smoothing. 










With that well on the way the other side needed to play catch up. As like before, had to relocate the hole slightly so chop chop flip weld. 



















Good to get that done. Next I will smooth out the top then attempt to make an opposite matching filler piece like the other side. Thanks for watching.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the ic: and update


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish I had those skills:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Should have just used beer cans, way easier to shape


----------



## subisan (Mar 30, 2009)

Lovely madness.

:heart:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Work mode. Started on this the other Saturday night.



















Then getting most of the tower welded in last Sunday.
























Later.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Had a chance to spend some time banging out the other side, literally. Was able to even get it welded in. Here are some comparison shots. 

Left:










Right:










Left:










right:










That's all for tonight.


----------



## sircharlesmarz (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow dude! Masterful!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

done yet?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> done yet?


Yes. Want to come over and help me roller paint it?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh oh oh, put me up for a week and we can kick that things ass... I love the pnw.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

hasnfefr said:


> Oh oh oh, put me up for a week and we can kick that things ass... I love the pnw.


I have a feeling we may end up just drinking really good beer instead! :laugh: You will have to bring some Great Lakes, Lake Erie Monster. :beer::beer:
The "hard part" is done; famous last words. Now just time to grind, maybe a bit more welding for spot filling (i hate body filler), and smoothing!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

d-bot said:


> I have a feeling we may end up just drinking really good beer instead! :laugh: You will have to bring some Great Lakes, Lake Erie Monster. :beer::beer:
> The "hard part" is done; famous last words. Now just time to grind, maybe a bit more welding for spot filling (i hate body filler), and smoothing!


I miss MIchigan beers especially those I can no get in DE wait that is almost all of them, I can roll into PA and get some, but the obscure ones or Ann Arbor only markets are just unatainable....Oh wait Matt is taking great lakes, the Oh brews


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I magically get Michigan beer here in Seattle quite a bit!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

d-bot said:


> I magically get Michigan beer here in Seattle quite a bit!


That is just hateful...


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

d-bot said:


> I magically get Michigan beer here in Seattle quite a bit!


Those Michigan friends rock! :beer:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

updates?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> I miss MIchigan beers especially those I can no get in DE wait that is almost all of them, I can roll into PA and get some, but the obscure ones or Ann Arbor only markets are just unatainable....Oh wait Matt is taking great lakes, the Oh brews


Tony, i can beer exchange. What do you miss most?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

corrado-correr said:


> updates?


since I have a renewed interest in this project, because I recently picked up my Storm and will start building it soon


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

corrado-correr said:


> updates?


Bought a huge compressor for my tiny garage to finish the metal work (matches a UK garage I would assume)

Got engaged. 

Bought a lot of really great bourbon. 

Profit?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Bought a huge compressor for my tiny garage to finish the metal work (matches a UK garage I would assume)
> 
> Got engaged.
> 
> ...


Bonus and congratulations man!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: congratulations Matt on the engagement


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Bought a huge compressor for my tiny garage to finish the metal work (matches a UK garage I would assume)
> 
> Got engaged.
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations Matt D on the engagement, Guess the car will never be finished now  just kidding.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Congratulations Matt D on the engagement, Guess the car will never be finished now  just kidding.


2020 isn't that far away


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Last update of 2014. No new news about the towers but I did get an air compressor a few months ago as posted above. That should help finish off the towers in due time. 

With not much left to do in the front for the moment, I wanted to get started back on the rear as a few things need to be addressed. This rear end is unknown condition and mileage so why not just tear it down and check it out? 
































































Rear diff 




























VC removed. 



















I have to make some special tools and fixture to open the VC but more on that as it comes. All the internals in the rear end look good so that's a plus. More updates in 2015!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> More updates in 2015!


this


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

2015 is here & I'm back with more updates. 

Last fall I started to make a bracket for the lower rear a arm mount that would piggy back the stock bracket. This bracket bolts the rear of the diff to the cradle. I built most of it and here is a picture. 

(Need to find a photo)

I just didn't like the idea of having two brackets. 
Sooooo....
Next up is remaking the rear Haldex bracket and I will be adding provisions for the lower rear a-arm mounts. I measured and drew it up in CAD. This was the mock up for version #1 with the stock bracket. 










This was version #2 after some slight adjustments. 



















Mostly happy with it, next up was another mock up. Printed it out and pasted to similar thickness material foam core. 



















Going to make a few small tweaks to version 2 and send the file out for water jet cut. Thanks for watching.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Sent the final cad files out at lunch today and decided to add the car edition name plate to the rear bracket. Might as well have a little flair if it will be looked at now and again.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Sent the final cad files out at lunch today and decided to add the car edition name plate to the rear bracket. Might as well have a little flair if it will be looked at now and again.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sircharlesmarz (Feb 3, 2013)

Beast!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

Matt sending you a hi from the Uk and just wanted to say 2 hearted to you!! And wow that sh!t looks good.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Neptuno said:


> Matt sending you a hi from the Uk and just wanted to say 2 hearted to you!! And wow that sh!t looks good.


Hi Tony, err I mean CHeers! If you come across a "STORM" badge for the hatch, I'm actually missing mine! Have fun in the UK and drink may proper pints! :beer::beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

There imperial here, the pints that is!! Beats drinking rough in my a2 garage but only by a little.


----------



## rte7x9 (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure why I haven't popped in here yet! 

Awesome work with everything, that rear end is rad! Thanks for the suggestion on the camber/toe adjustment kit.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Hi Tony, err I mean CHeers! If you come across a "STORM" badge for the hatch, I'm actually missing mine! Have fun in the UK and drink may proper pints! :beer::beer:


This one is for sale but the pins on the back are gone - on the plus side it's only £10


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

mr.brown said:


> This one is for sale but the pins on the back are gone - on the plus side it's only £10


Any chance you can get it to sandwich st in London by Friday? I never heard from Jake or the administrator from the UK registry 
If so and the price is good for Matt I would pay you and ship it to him once back in the USA.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

@Tony - I've arranged to buy it anyway :thumbup: but it's unlikely to reach me before Friday :thumbdown: Sorry you didn't hear back from Jake or even from the Register admin.

@Matt  - if you're interested in it, shoot me PM


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

no problem just trying to offer some help:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

mr.brown said:


> @Tony - I've arranged to buy it anyway :thumbup: but it's unlikely to reach me before Friday :thumbdown: Sorry you didn't hear back from Jake or even from the Register admin.
> 
> @Matt - if you're interested in it, shoot me PM


Mr brown thanks for the offer! Someone spoke up over here state side with one so I picked that up. Thanks anyways!


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Mr brown thanks for the offer! Someone spoke up over here state side with one so I picked that up. Thanks anyways!


No worries - it's going to go into the "3d printer project" pile


----------



## XEdgeXPassatX (May 12, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

Last weekend the waterjet parts were finished and I picked those up along with a longer stainless coolant hardline to clear the inlet bracket that supports the blower (and some rye of course). My car was also missing the original Storm badge and a friend in Florida had an extra one so he sent it my way. 










Did a quick mock up with the water jet pieces and everything looks good. Need to have a few spacers spun up and then I can weld it all together. I'm chuffed with the "storm" text in the bracket too as it came out nice. 



















This weekend:

Along with the rear bracket parts I also had a tool cut to open the VC. I previously allowed the VC to drain the silicon fluid for a few days. The silicon is like a thick honey in consistency. Ray cut some alum soft jaws for clamping the housing then we went to town with the custom tool and a breaker bar. Click for vid:












All the plates inside. 


















There are these cool small VW logo on each plate. 










With that apart I will get some replacement fluid and in the mean time clean up the housing and get a new o ring for it. 

For the rear trans, there was one more nut that needed a special tool made. It's a 41mm and about a 6" extension to reach down the shaft to the nut. 










The nut was on there pretty good. Ended up having to run about 170 psi with the impact gun to crack it loose but she's out now. 










With that wrapped up, the case needs two of the blank provisions of the case surfaced, drilled and tapped and one other location needs a helicoil as I want it to be steel and reinforced instead of just alum at this particular spot. That will get picked up next week.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

The Rye was my favorite too :beer:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Loving to see progress on this UK Scirocco :thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing this VW engine Karmann car in person someday


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Loving the water cut storm logo. Will the diff hang low enough to see it on the car?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

VWinston said:


> Loving the water cut storm logo. Will the diff hang low enough to see it on the car?


Cheers. Should be visible when aired up but the diff sits up above the floor pan line.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the fab work!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

Think I owe this project thread an update. A drawing was sent over to Btek and he spun up the bracket spacer bungs and side plates. 










While that was going on I got on with the rear diff case as it needed two provisions to be drilled and tapped. My drill press was not tall enough to fit the case with the table arm and also required an offset. After some head scratching I came up with a set-up that worked by using a carriage bolt from the machine base thru the removed drill surface plate. Then bolting the case to the plate also with a carriage bolt. Offsetting both worked out perfectly. After lining up the holes and setting the depth, drilling commenced. 



















The tapping was also done on the drill press but only by spinning the chuck by hand as this doesn't have speed control or stops like a mill. It worked out well & then bolted up the stock rear bracket. 



















Nice. 

Then the Btek parts showed up and did some loose mock-ups. Thanks buddy!




























Nice x2. 

Ok now let's get down to business. The Haldex diff was then bolted back up with all the stock brackets. Two provisions on the top of the case were tapped to allow a temp brace to be welded in and enable the rear stock bracket to be removed.



















All the parts after cleaning them up:










And fabrication commenced. 





































And this is all the progress for now. See you in April or so.


----------



## sircharlesmarz (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! That is all, just wowz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Subscribed!


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Eeeek!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Where's the stance bracket?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Where's the stance bracket?


You mean the cam bars? Those come later.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Dayum :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Amazing work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. Not sure if this build isn't of interest to everyone here or what.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Thanks guys. Not sure if this build isn't of interest to everyone here or what.


We are interested in this build and look forward to seeing this Storm drive down the road someday


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

California 16v said:


> We are interested in this build and look forward to seeing this Storm drive down the road someday


x2 opcorn:
I love heim joints, but hate their short service live in the real world. I put 10k on mine with dust covers and they are hit.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Thanks guys. Not sure if this build isn't of interest to everyone here or what.


Couldn't be further from the truth! Keep up the great work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

d-bot said:


> Thanks guys. Not sure if this build isn't of interest to everyone here or what.


Many interests from up here, stoked for you to stay motivated and keep making progress:beer:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

d-bot said:


> Thanks guys. Not sure if this build isn't of interest to everyone here or what.


You're joking, right? This is one of the best, content-rich threads in the Scirocco forum for years! (in a very content-lacking period I might add). It's partly responsible for keeping me coming back to the forum when I gotz nothing to show for myself! 

Don't lose your steam! :beer:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Agreed!

:heart: this build


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I appreciate this all and if people are still watching I will keep posting. 

It is sure enough April now and had a chance to finish up at my buddies house using his Tig welder. 

The rear diff/suspension bracket is 99% done. I may add one more cross reinforcement but otherwise it is done and I'm happy with the fit. Now onto the pics as that is what everyone came for. 









































































Got all the bits home and put in the case I will be using. 



















As noted, happy with how it came out. I've been working on a few other items but will leave that for a future update. More updates on the front diff mount soon and then it all goes back in the car.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm still interested in this build!

Nice fab work my friend. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Your bracket is way cool.
I"m curious about how you are going to finish it? Plated then powder coated, or paint?
I would be fighting with myself on whether to completely weld where the brackets sandwich together or not.
I get the less welding, the better (less warping, blah, blah, blah)
Vs. leaving the space in between the plates open for water to migrate into and corrode.
I'm prob way over thinking it. With a good coat of paint it will prob be fine.
I can't wait to see this thing drive.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

You are right on here with the stitch welding. I actually built a piggy back bracket for the stock alum cross brace and fully welded that in a few spots. It wasn't bolted down like this one so it warped. It was a good test run at least but that was the thought for the stitch welding. For the finish I was thinking powdercoat or epoxy paint since it is an underbody part. I've had good results with powdercoat holding up on areas like this since it's so resilient.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

How much is Nick paying to have his name all over this build?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

98DUB said:


> How much is Nick paying to have his name all over this build?


I'm trading advertisement name rights for a paint job. Seems legit.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Beautiful work sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

So updates on the car again. I needed to make a new front mount for the rear diff. Instead of drilling the case I went this route. 

The parts:




























After tacking this up I realized the single mount boss on the case would have a greater chance to shear off. There are two bosses on the top of the case so they were used. 














































With that wrapped up the temp top support came out and we are complete with the rear diff mounting to the cradle.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep the updates coming, you'll be done in no time Matt


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:heart::heart:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Super cool, if only I could weld that nice 🏻


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

puttin that new welder to work!


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

#badass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

My buddy sent me a pair of used tires he wasn't using so I could mock everything up and see if this was the size I could use. They are 195/45/15s going on 8s and 9s like back in the good old days. Thanks Doug!










And mounted up the tires. 



















Got em home and checked the fit. They should work out I think. Not too small but not too big. 










Then mounted the vise up that I recently refreshed. Set up the rear Miata uprights in it right away to take measurements for my hub center rings. 12oz beer for scale.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Matt nice wing tips!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Neptuno said:


> Matt nice wing tips!


baller, working on his car in Blue AE's


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Mounted the cradle up last night. The rear bracket is tucked up quite a bit to even be able to read it but that's ok. More lows.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I love this thread ! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sircharlesmarz (Feb 3, 2013)

d-bot said:


> My buddy sent me a pair of used tires he wasn't using so I could mock everything up and see if this was the size I could use. They are 195/45/15s going on 8s and 9s like back in the good old days. Thanks Doug!
> 
> Don't you mean tyres?
> 
> ...


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

Subscribed. Very nice project. :thumbup:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Need update pleaz. K bye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Get to work grandpa


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

No real updates lately. It's been an awesome summer and that's distracting. I did pick up some tubing for the A-arms a few months back so that's ready to go when I can get a chance to build the rear. Also have been working on sorting out the 11" brakes using the good ole j-man adapters and seeing what size spacers to use. 









Other wise no updates.


----------



## subisan (Mar 30, 2009)

Love this build so much. Inspires me to dig my S1 out of the garage and start cutting.

:beer::beer:


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Sub


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

subisan said:


> Love this build so much. Inspires me to dig my S1 out of the garage and start cutting.
> 
> :beer::beer:


Watch out. The purists may get angry. Make sure to start a build thread as well!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

d-bot said:


> Watch out. The purists may get angry. Make sure to start a build thread as well!


cut up all the things


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I want update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I want update!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I want Michigan beer but we can't have it all. I'm certainly not getting my fair share of anything. Matt waz up?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

moving onto the corrado


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nothing too exciting.


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am sure something is going on.

*edit* And congrats!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

matt matt matt matt matt matt matt


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Are you the same Matt that did Bolt Industries out of Detroit years ago? I was on MIVE and you did some seats for my 20v rabbit. Killer build! 

The seats... 7935_557811100074_15305434_32808813_2858623_n by isaacpettit, on Flickr


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Issac! Yep I am he. Seats still look great.


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Matt! :beer: I tried a reply to your IM but your inbox is full. The seats (and headliner) you did have held up awesome! 

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Cleared some space. Thanks!


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

sent again :thumbup:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

d-bot said:


> Watch out. The purists may get angry. Make sure to start a build thread as well!


Hahaha love this, I had my share of people dislike my project don't let it discourage you. Follow your vision and make the car yours.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Update per request. I've been cracking away on it over the last two months and have a few things to share. Finally have some time to make a update here while I wait on the pork shoulder to smoke for a super bowl party today. Here is the update.

There has been a big push to get the car rolling again and things are starting to fall into place. The rear cradle has now received the upper control arm mounts. The front pick up is located in conjunction with the front cradle mount. Here is how it all went down. 




























then copy & paste for the other side



















Cradle mounts complete:



















And back in she goes. All looks good so some wire framing for the a-arms began, literally.



















I used these for templates to have the tubing bent for the arms. Those were done by a friend and Btek was a big help for some threaded tube inserts. Thanks Bryan!



















Next up is to fit all the tubes up and make the suspension real. Hoping to get to that this week.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, an update! Love it, now get that bitch rolling! 

Sent from your biggest fan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

More importantly, here's the meat updates


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Tfti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

98DUB said:


> More importantly, here's the meat updates


Just here for the meat. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

More of my meat pics, less scirocco pics. Got it.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Great update Matt !

Looking to seeing more ic: soon 

The only problem I have with these updates, it reminds me I need start working on my 80 Storm again


----------



## vee6gti00 (Apr 6, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Great update Matt !
> 
> Looking to seeing more ic: soon
> 
> The only problem I have with these updates, it reminds me I need start working on my 80 Storm again


We can all use the motivation at this point. Cheers!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

:heart::heart:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Updates???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Updates???


Matt bought a house and gave up on the car


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Travy said:


> Matt bought a house and gave up on the car


He told me he's scrapping it


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> He told me he's scrapping it


Then why did you ask for updates?


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to see the crushed shell, duhhhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Noooo!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I want to see the crushed shell, duhhhhh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait what???


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sure this Storm is still in Matt's garage


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I want to see the crushed shell, duhhhhh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look what you started.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Burn all the scirocco's?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

g e o r g e D! said:


> I want to see the crushed shell, duhhhhh


In for this also.


----------



## spa (Jan 26, 2003)

Just re-read the entire thread. This has to continue, one way or another. Sooo good!!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

spa said:


> Just re-read the entire thread. This has to continue, one way or another. Sooo good!!


Thanks. There has been a lot of progress but I'm trying to get my account fixed to post some photos from my computer again.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> Thanks. There has been a lot of progress but I'm trying to get my account fixed to post some photos from my computer again.


What year is it?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

corradojesus said:


> What year is it?


In freedom units? 2016 :laugh:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

TheBurninator said:


> In freedom units? 2016 :laugh:


AKA t-minus 19 days until the end of the world.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

corradojesus said:


> AKA t-minus 19 days until the end of the world.


Yay! You have room for me, my lady and boxer dog right?


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

d-bot said:


> Yay! You have room for me, my lady and boxer dog right?


Definitely if you're bringing Buckley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, what's going on here. Wake up  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

2016 update:

New mounts came in today. 









Hoping to get more time on the car in late November and December. Still waiting for my log in to be fixed so I can post updates from my apple 2 computer. Now where did I put my floppy disc with the photos on it....


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll send you my AOL cd so you can use the internet.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I can only use the 3.5" hard drive.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

We want a real update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

what happened to this? was really looking forward to seeing a finished product


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Any update on this project?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

California 16v said:


> Any update on this project?


He's too busy playing with trucks and smashing IPA's


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*£UK Storm Rocco Project*

This car, he sold it to get money for a trip to Cancun.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Baby is most important now, car is never getting finished. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have reason to believe he may be thinking about it still


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

This car is still around and has been a rolling chassis for a while... sorry for no updates in forever. I've been tossing it around and going back and forth with this car as I have plenty of interest left to finish it just have other projects and the like that I'd like to get to. So, if anyone is seriously interested in it, I'd be open to offers. Otherwise it will just sit.


----------

